# Ultimate Garage Project



## dobermin (Feb 7, 2012)

Just hung the suspended ceiling grid and four fluorescent light fixtures from home depot.  I think I'm going to obtain the cheapy 2x2 squares, paint them and install....







www.UltimateGarageProject.com


----------



## Ecam (Feb 8, 2012)

If the ceiling tile is for acoustic qualities, painting them will detract from that ability.  Check in your area for a supplier of this stuff.  They often have many kinds of ceiling tiles used for food service that are washable.  Neat project, should look real nice when finished.


----------



## dobermin (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks Eric.. What I ended up doing is grabbing some spray paint - blue, black and gray and sprayed numerous tiles before hanging them randomly.  They are all up now and I'll take some more photos of the finished ceiling soon...


----------



## Ecam (Feb 13, 2012)

Nice!  Looks like recessed kerfs on the edge of the tiles to make them drop down through the grid.  When you start cutting tiles to fit the odd sizes, the edges can be cut on a table saw.  Looking good!  Is that a fire/water nozzle hiding behind the tile in the picture?


----------



## havasu (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm really liking the transformation. Let's see more pics please!


----------



## dobermin (Feb 14, 2012)

It's not a sprinkler head... just an eyehook where an old lighting fixture was hung from.
-----------------------
The SwissTrax flooring we used is awesome.  We went with their Ribtrax tile which is slotted to drain the Michigan rain/snow/slush, etc.  So simple and fast to install and very high quality.


----------



## dobermin (Feb 14, 2012)

I ended up painting the vertical edge of the perimeter concrete step with grey Rustoleum--oil base-- worked awesome and really added a lot to the overall finished look.


----------



## havasu (Feb 14, 2012)

Painting the step face was a nice touch!


----------



## dobermin (Feb 20, 2012)

Just installed the four-foot combo cabinets... we love the extra space and work surface too..


----------



## dobermin (Feb 26, 2012)

We just completed a quick and very worthwhile update to our ugly white garage fridge.  We two-way taped some custom aluminum diamond plate around the sides and doors to create a great new look that matched the rest of the garage.


----------



## dobermin (Feb 27, 2012)

Some asked for a photo of the completed ceiling tiles.   Although I could not get the entire ceiling captured in this shot, you can get the idea... I randomly sprayed some 2'x2' tiles with blue, black or gray spray paint which match the floor tile colors.


----------



## havasu (Feb 28, 2012)

Those painted tiles sure do add to the look. Great job!


----------



## dobermin (Mar 8, 2012)

We just installed this sweet Work Station -- I'll post some more photos soon -- it flips down with a work surface on it.


----------



## havasu (Mar 8, 2012)

OK, now you are just showing off!


----------



## thomask (Jul 16, 2012)

Nice dobermin, nice!

Any toys you have for the new "doghouse" there?


----------



## vicar (Nov 22, 2012)

Would love to see pictures of your finished garage door.......maybe I can get some ideas,thanks!


----------

